# Lute & Dogs



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

So our persistant Doberman girl managed to get with our male this morning. We definitely cannot handle another litter of puppies (Especially on top of kidding season.) She just whelped in September also, so it is WAY too soon for her to get pregnant again! So, can you use Lute on dogs or is there something else that would work in the same way?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully someone knows the answer to that. I have no idea.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I know it works for people. I dont see why not dogs. But a vet would know better then most on here.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

While Lutylase will work it could cause pyometra so I wouldn't use it. I have heard of using black cohosh capsules. One per 10 pounds daily for three or four days. I've never used it but have heard it works really well.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

You can get a pill from the vet I believe


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

